# Predator hunting in Pembina County



## USMCvet (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll just start by saying that I am new to this forum and just recently moved back home to Nodak. More specifically Neche, ND. I am looking for a good place to hunt either coyote or red fox. I have spoke with many farmers and haven't had quite the results I was hoping for and most that are ok with it say they haven't really seen many this year. Does anybody have some land or know of some land that I could set up on?(Any knowledge of coyote/fox activity would be appreciated)


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

population density has declined in the last few years up in this NE corner of ND. There has been a lot of mange going through and one of their main food supplies has dropped in numbers also. My suggestion is to go west to find the numbers.

xdeano


----------



## USMCvet (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, but I have a wife, a newborn, and a toddler, so not much chance of any road trips west for a hunting trip right now. My trips are short and sweet.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

pm sent

xdeano


----------



## USMCvet (Sep 30, 2013)

I didn't receive your PM.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

how about now?

xdeano


----------

